# Your Largest Cities



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok we have the “your capitals” thread, but in allot of countries the capital is not the largest city, so what cities have you visited that are the largest city in that country?

Accra, Ghana
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Berlin, Germany
Brussels, Belgium
Dublin, Republic of Ireland
Freeport, Bahamas
Glasgow, Scotland
Lagos, Nigeria
Larnaca, Cyprus
London, United Kingdom and England
New York, United States
Oslo, Norway
Prague, Czech Republic
Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic
Toronto, Canada
Tripoli, Libya


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hmmm this is a bit more tough! 

I've got:

Sao Paulo - *Brazil*
Buenos Aires - *Argentina*
Montevideo - *Uruguay*
Santiago - *Chile*
Lima - *Peru*
New York - *United States*
Toronto - *Canada*
Lisbon - *Portugal*
Madrid - *Spain* <- Madrid's the largest, right?

Actually the only countries I've been to that I haven't been to the biggest city are only Paraguay and Italy!


----------



## krzewi (Mar 9, 2007)

warsaw - poland


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Madrid - *Spain* <- Madrid's the largest, right?


Of course....

MAD: 6'4
BCN: 5'3

Madrid-*Spain* The first of Spain
Porto-*Portugal* The second of Portugal
Bordeaux- *France* (future) The 5ª of France


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, not including London:

Ireland - Dublin
Bermuda - Hamilton
The Netherlands - Amsterdam
Denmark - Copenhagen
Germany - Berlin
Norway - Oslo
Czech Republic - Prague


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

New York City

Buenos Aires

Reykjavick

London

Dublin

Oslo

Stockholm

Helsinki

Paris

Brussels

Amsterdam

Copenhagen

Berlin

Zurich

Lisbon

Madrid

Rome

Vienna

Budapest

Praque

Bratislava

Luxembourg


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Holland - Amsterdam (also Rotterdam, The Hague)
Belgium - Antwerp
Luxemburg - Luxemburg
Danmark - Viborg
Germany - Hannover (also Dusseldorf, Aachen)
Switzerland - Locarno
Austria - Innsbruck
Czech Republic - Prague
Italy - Milan
France - Bordeaux (also Nice, Cannes)
Monaco - Monte Carlo
Spain - Barcelona (also San Sebastian)
United Kingdom - London (stop-over only)
Iceland - Reykjavick (stop-over only)
China - Beijing
Macau
Hong Kong
Canada - Victoria
United States - New York City (also San Francisco, Sacramento, Reno, Salt Lake City, Seattle, Portland)


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Bangkok Thailand
Tokyo Japan
Madrid Spain
Stockholm Sweden
Tallinn Estonia
Mocow Russia
New York USA


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

Luxembourg - Luxembourg
Belgium - Brussels (also Antwerp, Ghent, Charleroi,…)
France - Paris (also Marseille, Lille, Montpellier, Rouen, Le Havre)
Spain - Barcelona (also Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Alicante)
The Netherlands - The Hague (also Maastricht, Leiden, Delft)
Denmark - Copenhagen
UK - London
Tunisia - Tunis (also Sousse)
Germany - Aachen (also Trier)
Turkey - Izmir, Konya, Antalya
Bulgaria - Varna
Austria - Salzburg
Andorra - Andorra la Vella
Greece - Rhodes, Corfu
Croatia - Dubrovnik
Bosnia and Herzegovina - Neum, Međugorje
Portugal - Funchal


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Manila
Singapore
London
Paris
Madrid
Rome
Sydney


----------



## arun' (Apr 21, 2007)

*Northern Europe *
Vilnius - Lithuania
Riga - Latvia
Tallinn - Estonia
Helsinki - Finland
Stockholm - Sweden
Kobenhavn - Denmark

*Central Europe*
Warszawa - Poland
Bratislava - Slovakia
Praha - Czech Republic

*Western Europe*
Berlin - Germany
Wien - Austria

Luxembourg - Luxembourg
Bruxelles - Belgium

*Eastern Europe*
Minsk - Belarus


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Netherlands: Amsterdam
Belgium: Brussels
Luxembourg: Luxembourg City
France: Paris
Liechtenstein: Schaan
Germany: Berlin
Denmark:København
Czech Rep: Praha
Switzerland: Zürich
Poland: Silesia City (hehe).


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

São Paulo - Brazil
Montevideo - Uruguay
Buenos Aires - Argentina
Santiago - Chile
Caracas - Venezuela
Oranjestad - Aruba
Lisbon - Portugal
Paris - France
London - England
Brussels - Belgium
Amsterdam - Netherlands

The countries I´ve ever been to but not to the biggest city are Mexico, Spain and Germany.


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

My largest cities mostly fit with the capital:

not capital but my biggest on the list:

New York City, US
Hamburg, DE
Munich, DE

biggest cities which are the capital of the country:

Paris, FR
London, UK
Amsterdam, NL
Oslo, NO
Stockholm, SE


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Sarasota FL
Key West FL
Athens GEORGIA
Gainsville FL
Monetta SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicagoago said:


> Rome





chris_underscore47 said:


> Rome


Rome is not Italy's biggest city.


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse (May 16, 2007)

I think GlasgowMan means:

Have you visited the city which is the largest in the coutry you have been to. So, Judazzz, Antwerp, Hannover, Viborg, Bordaux, Victoria etc. Ain't the country largest cities. So, they don't count. 

My List:

Wales - Cardiff
England - London
Belgium - Brussels
Holland - Amsterdam
France - Paris
Luxembourg - Luxembourg


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Athens - Greece
London - UK


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

federicoft said:


> Rome is not Italy's biggest city.


sure it is... :?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

LT1550 said:


> sure it is... :?


Dude, Milan is bigger than Rome.


----------

